# Vomiting Bile in the morning



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sometimes they will throw up bile when they have an empty stomach. Try feeding his breakfast first thing when he wakes up and maybe feeding dinner a little later in the evenings, or a few pcs of kibble before bedtime might help. They usually out grow this, my Ike did.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Sawyer did this a couple of times early in the morning. I have been told that it is not uncommon for puppies when they are very hungry. Hope that helps!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

A couple of my dogs did this when they were very young pups. I started giving them a small meal about an hour before bedtime and that did the trick.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beauinde*

Beauinde

Is Nash eating and drinking and eliminating ok?

If so, I don't think there is anything to be concerned about.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Sounds like empty stomach vomiting. Ranger will do it if he goes more than 8-10 hours between meals so to combat it, I give him breakfast around 9 am, he gets cookies and training treats after work around 6pm, and then gets a later supper around 8-9pm. Usually a cookie before bed as a "just in case". He hasn't gotten the early morning throw up in a few months now.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Darby used to do this too, early morning empty stomach bile. He gets a little kibble and a cookie before bed and this took care of it.

However, this morning he brought up a huge "blonde" hair ball :yuck: then ate a nice big breakfast. I am SO happy the hair ball came up before breakfast and not after...


----------



## beauindie (Aug 20, 2009)

thanks everyone for the replies. Glad that other people have had this problem, but sad to think I have been starving poor Noah! lol.

Karen519
Yes Noah has no problem with bowels or urination, so I think it is what people have described. 
Thanks

I will give Noah something to eat before he goes to bed and see if this resolves the problem. 

Thanks again!


----------



## jlimbo (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi everyone. This threat was very helpful, however now Bodie threw up in the morning after getting a later dinner + late night snack and today's vomit seemed to have blood in it. Reaching out to the vet, but wanted to see if anyone has had this. I think it could be something aggravated from throwing up in the mornings over the past couple weeks.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

My sisters lab does this. The vet told her to feed him some food before going to bed at night. That has solved the issue.


----------



## siulongluiy (Apr 25, 2012)

jlimbo said:


> Hi everyone. This threat was very helpful, however now Bodie threw up in the morning after getting a later dinner + late night snack and today's vomit seemed to have blood in it. Reaching out to the vet, but wanted to see if anyone has had this. I think it could be something aggravated from throwing up in the mornings over the past couple weeks.


Glad you are heading to the vet!!! Vomiting blood is definitely something that you DON'T want to see...

Hoping that you vet visit will be a good one!!!

Good luck!!!

Please let us know how it goes!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

jlimbo said:


> Hi everyone. This threat was very helpful, however now Bodie threw up in the morning after getting a later dinner + late night snack and today's vomit seemed to have blood in it. Reaching out to the vet, but wanted to see if anyone has had this. I think it could be something aggravated from throwing up in the mornings over the past couple weeks.


Definitely time to see the vet now. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Holly's Mum (Oct 4, 2014)

I hope all goes well at the Vet. My girl, Holly, used to frequently vomit bile in the mornings. I was told to hold 1/4 of her daily food allowance back and give it to her as late as possible - she gets it at 12.30 am and breakfast at 7.30 am. I also give her Omeprazole from time to time, but Zantac could work too (not strong enough for Holls). Good luck.


----------



## jlimbo (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone. So i spoke to our vet, we could either run some x-rays, ultrasound, and/or endoscopy, or treat and hope it works. We chose the later. We are going to put him on Omeprazole (prilosec) and Cisapride and continue the late night snacks.


----------



## Holly's Mum (Oct 4, 2014)

jlimbo said:


> Thanks everyone. So i spoke to our vet, we could either run some x-rays, ultrasound, and/or endoscopy, or treat and hope it works. We chose the later. We are going to put him on Omeprazole (prilosec) and Cisapride and continue the late night snacks.



For what it's worth, you will come to learn the signs; with Holly I can smell it on her breath. I often give get a few bits of kibble during the night too, just to keep her tummy ticking over. She tells me when she wants it (by sitting up when I get back from one if my night-time bathroom trips!). I started giving her a bowl of porridge during the evening too which helped. 1/4 cup oatmeal to 1 cup water and microwaved. Good luck with your pup.


----------



## Netranger007 (Aug 17, 2013)

Jilmbo, what was the final outcome of your situation? I'm having the same issue. Thanks


----------

